# 5x5x5 - May 1-7, 2006



## dougreed (May 1, 2006)

1. d2 D F l f' l' F2 u' b f' D2 u R2 b F' u2 L' d R' D R2 U' L d2 u l U R' U B2 d' D' b l2 R' F L' R' u l' F2 b2 D2 b L2 b f2 r L u' b u2 r B' b U u F2 b l'

2. d2 b D R D2 l r2 u U f' F D2 F2 L F' u b2 r2 L' U' d' l u' F2 f2 u B' b U L2 l b f U' B' d' l f2 L2 u B' L2 R2 f' F U' f b U r' L' d' u l' R2 D U R2 d l2

3. D' L2 f r' l U' B2 U B' l' R2 U D' l r2 f U' D' B2 U2 D2 L' B2 f2 r B2 R2 l2 b r2 F2 l r d' b D2 f' B2 U r2 b r2 D' r2 D' L2 u r2 d L B f' d u2 L' D' r' L' u' U

4. D f r2 d' R B' u2 b F' u2 F2 D2 F D' U B' d R l' d' u B b r2 d l' L2 D F u' F2 l F' u2 l' B' F2 D2 l b u2 f2 R2 D' R2 d' L d' l' d b2 d' R2 U2 R' d' R' D2 R b

5. f' l L D2 r2 b l' B' d b2 d l b R L F' r' D' u' R' U2 r2 B2 r2 b R f2 l2 u U L l u2 L' R f' U F' d' f B' u l' d f' F r' b2 U R F' b2 L2 F2 B2 l R2 u' R' D2


----------



## FrankMorris (May 3, 2006)

Frank Morris
2:05.05
(2:07.02), (2:02.62), 2:03.62, 2:06.84, 2:04.68

My Last 5x5 competition for a while. Hello Greece!


----------



## Erik (May 4, 2006)

Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 4:33.09
Times: (4:52.20), 4:24.36, 4:29.63, 4:26.27, (3:50.47)

I don't see how Frank, Michael, Ron etc. do this so amazingly fast...
Well, you can't have it all... :lol:


----------



## Joël (May 4, 2006)

Name: Jo?l van Noort
Average: 2:50.43
Times: (2:55.86) (2:42.93) 2:53.94 2:46.93 2:50.41.

Terrible... But it's good that even my bad times are sub3 now . (Allways look on the bright side ).


----------



## mmwfung (May 4, 2006)

Average: 2:12.53
Times: 2:13.93 (2:11.03) 2:11.61 (2:24.10) 2:12.04

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. Not a very good average, but also not very bad.

Michael Fung


----------



## nascarjon (May 8, 2006)

Jon Morris

2:39.04

2:38.54, (3:10.91), 2:41.44, 2:37.15, (2:20.59)

Not that consistent, but not a bad average on this cube.


----------



## dougreed (May 8, 2006)

*1. Frank Morris............2:05.05
2. Michael Fung............2:12.53
3. Jon Morris..............2:39.04
*
4. Joel van Noort..........2:50.43
5. Erik Akkersdijk.........4:33.09


----------

